
Ask HN: Feedback for our product? - shubhamjain
We created Bouncelytics[1] after seeing many blogs complaining about how bounce rate is a wrong metric to optimise for. We wanted to create a platform that gives better metrics regarding bounced visitors and why they might be leaving.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bouncelytics.com
======
onion2k
How does it work? Top level overview is fine, I'm not asking for trade
secrets.

How would I implement it on my blog (my blog is built using Hexo and runs on
S3, so it's all static)?

~~~
shubhamjain
We use new browser APIs that allow you to send data on unload . You will need
to install our code on your blog that will be given when you add a website.

